# Bildwiederholrate erhöhen



## motsch_ (28. Februar 2011)

*Bildwiederholrate erhöhen*

Hi,


wie kann ich bei meinen Samsung P2450H die Hz erhöhen? Sie sind auf 60 HZ eingestellt, aber werder im Treiber meiner HD6950 Graka noch bei Windows kann ich sie über 60 Hz erhöhen!

Ich habe ihn per HDMI angeschlossen!


----------



## ASD_588 (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bildwiederholrate erhöhen*

Der Monitor unterstützt nur 60 HZ  wen du mehr haben möchtest dan brauchst du ein Monitor der 120 Hz darstellen kan


----------



## KaterTom (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bildwiederholrate erhöhen*

Dein Monitor unterstützt nur max. 61 Hz Vertikalfreqenz.


----------



## snaapsnaap (28. Februar 2011)

*AW: Bildwiederholrate erhöhen*

Bei nicht nativen Auflösungen, zB 1440x900 kann meiner max. 75Hz darstellen, aber das bringt kaum was!
Vllt grad noch in CS 1.6 wegen der Engine, aber in jedem anderen Spiel nichts.
Und da ich ohnehin ohne VSync spiele interessieren mich die Hz auch wenig!


----------

